# George Karl Named Coach of the Year



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DENVER -- George Karl led the Denver Nuggets to their best season in team history, earning him coach of the year honors on Wednesday.
> 
> He received 62 first-place votes, followed by Erik Spoelstra of the Miami Heat with 24 votes from a panel of sports writers and broadcasters. New York's Mike Woodson finished third and San Antonio's Gregg Popovich, who won the award last season, was fourth.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9254113/george-karl-denver-nuggets-named-nba-coach-year


----------

